# Macrostomas are spawning!



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Went to see my Brother in law,came home to find the female swaying,with vertical bars and clamped fins.Then looked closer,the male has his chin pouch expaneded.Watched a little more,to find them wrapping,and passing eggs!I am so excited!He may not hold full term but its a step in the right direction for sure!

Anyways,crappy pics for all to enjoy!


Ok this is her striped and clamped


Hard to tell but them wrapped


Spitting eggs!


And another shot of spitting eggs!

So I am very excited,and am on cloud nine for the day!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool. Did they find out you were trying to sell them?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha,its not these I am trying to sell.Maybe that would inspire more spawns though?No I remved one of the females for a day,then set her beside that tank,and plugged the DIY CO2 in.So Im not sure if its the rapid PH change,or the sight of another female,but something set them off.

They are still going at it too.Shes full of eggs,and I am not sure how many he can hold.Already looks like he swallowed a marble.


----------

